# Hanging Shutters in brick - anchors?



## Mr.Tryng2fxit (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi all, I browse here now & then and am in need of some advice. I have some shutters I need to hang on brick. There are some plastic screws that came with the shutters, but no anchors. The screws are pretty thick, maybe around a 5/16 or 3/8 bit size. They are also about 2.5 in. Long. Anchors did not come with the shutters, and the varying anchors I do have wouldn't fit w/ the screw. I checked at a lowes and spoke w someone who showed me the same plastic anchors I already have which won't work. What am I missing here? Is there a specific anchor I need? Also, I heard its good to put some caulk in behind the anchors, does that sound right?

Thanks!


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Mine were done old school.
Drill holes,cut/rip some small pieces of wood and force/hammer them into holes like a wedge then screw in.


----------



## Daniel Holzman (Mar 10, 2009)

For brick, I prefer lead shields with stainless steel screws. Typical shield is about 3/4 inch long, perhaps 3/8 inch to 1/2 inch wide, and should come with a screw designed to expand the anchor. Use the correct size drill, and these installs are pretty bombproof.


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

Tapcon?

http://www.tapcon.com/


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Those plastic screws are made to dive in not screw in. I always drilled a hole use a short piece of single strand romex and used deck screws, holds great and can be removed easily.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

5/32nd. "tapcon" bit -
small strips of aluminum -
2" - 2 and 1/2" deck screws - 8 gauge.
It's been working for 30 plus years.
(Oh no, "galvanic action"?!? - somewhat)

"RF"


----------



## AZJefe (Mar 26, 2012)

This is how we attached plastic shutters to block homes at work, not sure if it will be great with brick but I don't see why not:

We drilled holes in the shutters, positioned them on the wall, marked the block where the holes were, and drilled 5/16" holes in the block with a masonry bit and a hammer drill. Put 5/16" plastic anchors in the holes, and mounted the shutters to the anchors with large head screws(looked better than regular exterior screws.) Painted the screws to match the shutters, and called it good.

Worked out well, they've stood up to the elements here for the past couple years at least. Wood shutters, you may want to use a heavier duty anchor, the plastic ones we put on didn't weigh a thing.


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

What ever anchor you decide to go with be sure to drill your hole 1/2" to 1" beyond the size of the anchor so as not to bottom out the screw.
particularly the tapcon screws!(which i would not use)once they grab that brick you can easily snap the head off them then our screwed.


----------

